# Australia & Singapore Laws



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Anyone irritated by my enthusiastic posting will be delighted that I will be away soon for a fortnight as I'll be off shooting (photography), living it up and having a meeting or two in Singapore and Australia.









While I'm there I may be tempted to have a few plinks in the garden. I'd like to know if there are any laws I need to watch out for.

Does anyone know? Thanks!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Well I read someones post a while back that pretty much anything that is even shaped like a slingshot is illegal in Australia

here's the thread http://slingshotforum.com/topic/758-no-weld-version-on-joergs-vertical-sling-bow/page__p__5766__hl__sling%20bow__fromsearch__1&#entry5766


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ack.







Oh yes, the no Y thing. That puts paid to that then.

And Singapore? I don't fancy a caning. At least not from a bloke.


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

In some parts of Australia slingshots are legal, so it depends on where you are going to be in Australia. I don't know about Singapore, but I did watch a film of a feller being caned and you certainly don't want that.


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

I cant imagine not being able to shoot slingshots legaly. Governments all over the globe are so bent on "protecting us" from anything that might be the slightest bit dangerous that they are taking the simplest pleasures from people. Sad.	While its no where near that bad here in the US there are those who would love to ban firearms, bows, slingshots and even pointy things if they could work there will. 
Sorry, rant over.


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

You are right Saxon. We are slowly becoming subjects instead of citizens.


----------



## Jedi (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey Z , if yr in Sydney hit me up, always happy to show new visitors 'round.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

Sarge said:


> You are right Saxon. We are slowly becoming subjects instead of citizens.


we are subjects here,for the last 2000 years anyhow!

it would seem that a home made catty is ok:
"(6) A slingshot (being a device consisting of an elasticised band secured to the forks of a "Y" shaped frame),other than a home-made slingshot for use by a child in the course of play."

so you are taking one with you to give as a gift to a child!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Picture my three year old drawing a set of Hunter bands.


----------

